# !    ?!
,     "" ,     -       ,   -  ,    ?   ,     , . ,     ?

----------

!!!!!! -    .
      :     .....

----------

,  ,,     :Smilie:  ,     -     (  ,        ).    ,  ,     - "  ", ? 
 -  .    . , ,      " " .  . . 
   , ,  :   (         ,      2,   3)     (    , ,        ,     ,    ).    ,         ,     pr@cgset.ru -   , ,   ,  .  :Smilie:

----------

, , ,, .
      .
.

----------

** ,       ,    .     .

----------

,      ,  ,      .  :Smilie: 

*          »*

* :*
    ,   һ, Certified Management Consultant,   .

    ,   һ,       .


*  :*
**         ,        ,       ,      - 
*- *        ,     ,          
*-* :  ,         ,       -, ,              
*,      *      .

*  :*   ,   ,     ,    .

*  :*    ,   ,   :
1.	    ,    ,     .         ,     .
2.	  ,         .        ,      ,            ,    .
3.	,   ,          .        .         ,     .
4.	       :          .        ,     .
5.	       ,    .                    .

*27  2004 
   -    ߻*    90 
    3 .      . 

           ,     .           .

   -       ,    -    ,   ,    .

* :*
1 : 

	   ,  
	   ,      



	   ,  ,   








	    ,   







	   , , , 



	  PR

2 :










     .









3 





   .


	 ,	 
	  ,    

*    :*


	   - 


	    ,      
	,       
	     ,    ,    

  : 1500 ..

 1-       ,       .

* 
 ߻*
   80 
    4 .      . 

    ,           .

        ,         :





      ,          .

* :*


	     (    ,   .)







	        , -   
	  ,       





	,    vision 


	Action learning (  )  








           ,   ,    ,   .

*    :*


	,        ,      




    1500 .. 

 2       ,          .

   10.00  20.00     .    (   )    .

**    -  ,      .     ( .)
  :         .                      !             ! ( .)
      ,         ( .)
 (, )    ( .)
 ,  ,    ( .)
     ()  ,    ( .)
  ,    -   ! ( .)
  ,      , ,  ,          ( .)
   .       ( .)
, ,  ( .)
,   ,    ( .)
    ,     ,   ( .)
     -  ( .)
  ,        .   ( .)
   .   ,     ,     ,    ( .);
 ,  ,        ( .);
  -        .   ,   ,   .         ,         ,      ,     .          .   ,         (  ) ( .);
       ,   , , , ,              ( .);
          .         ( .);
          ( .);
"       ,     ,  ,    ,     !" ( ..)
"  !" ( .)
"            ..." ( ..)
   ,     -   ( ..)

----------


## cictema

++

----------


## Nasya_77

[QUOTE= ]
*          »*


[QUOTE]

      ""  ?!

----------

.      .   ,          . 
      ,  .         .      .        .
       .   ,    ,   .   -  , ,  .

----------


## Const

........ ....     (      ),       :Embarrassment:

----------


## ulianovm

__ 


  ,

      .  MBA     TOP          TQM service.

    ,        ISO 9001        ) . 

     .      (  ),          .    ,    . ,        ,      .           ,    ,        .

 ,
 ..

----------

!  -         ?   -  3    - ?

----------


## .

**,         .

----------

